# Alpines Media Xpander?



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Stupid question... Is this, more or less, like a loudness button (something that probably shouldn't be used)?


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

BEAVER said:


> Stupid question... Is this, more or less, like a loudness button (something that probably shouldn't be used)?


It has more frequencies manipulated than a simple loudness, but it better serves the purpose. I did like it on lower-bitrate mp3's.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose it _could_ be useful, but I never cared for it.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

My Eclipse has what they call a Harmonizer which is supposed to restore the lost frequencies to the best of it's ability on MP3's. I think it works pretty well and I believe the Media expander on Alpine's is the same type of thing. Just try it out and see, I know it makes my MP3's a lot nicer to listen to.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeap, I only use it when playing my iPod. It brings the MP3's lower freq back to life which its cool with me. It wont damage your speakers.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried this with my 9668 and the H100 imprint and it brings back the loss low end and sounds so much better now.

The good thing is you can set it up per source on the 9886 so I have it on for the Ipod running wavs but off for the CD.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Media Expander*IS* very useful for MP3's and maybe some awefully recorded live shows.


----------



## Grindcore (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep I agree totally I use it only on mp3s and on 320kbit rips at that...still enhances sound..people that flame it and say its just a loudness button have no idea at all....

I have oscoped all 3 media expander settings and on level 3 there was minimul clipping....
Level 1 works brilliant for mp3s and like I said it didn't just introduce distortion like a loud button would


----------

